# اسفار العهد القديم وتعريفها



## zaki (31 مارس 2006)

*اسفار العهد القديم وتعريفها*

*بسم الاب و الابن و الروح القدس اله واحد امين ​*

*أسفار العهد القديم: 
يمكننا تقسيم أسفار العهد القديم الى خمس مجموعات رئيسية: 

ا. كتب الشريعة: وهى 5 أسفار موسى وأسمائها واختصارات الأسماء كما يلى، التكوين (تك)، الخروج (خر)، اللاويين (لا)، العدد (عد)، التثنية (تث). 

ب. كتب التاريخ: وعددها 12 وهى يشوع (يش)، قضاة (قض)، راعوث (را)، سفر صموئيل الأول (1صم)، صموئيل الثانى (2صم)، الملوك الأول (1مل)، الملوك الثانى (2مل)، سفر أخبار الأيام الأول (1 أى)، أخبار الأيام الثانى (2 أى)، عزرا (عز)، نحميا (نح)، أستير (اس). 

ج. كتب الحكمة: وعددها 5 وهى أيوب (اى)، المزامير (مز)، الأمثال (ام)، الجامعة (جا)، نشيد الأنشاد (نش). 

د. كتب الأنبياء الكبار: وعددها 5 وهى إشعياء (اش)، إرميا (ار)، مراثى إرميا (مرا)، حزقيال (حز)، دانيال (دا). 

هـ. كتب الأنبياء الصغار: وعددها 12 وهى هوشع (هو)، يوئيل (يؤ)، عاموس (عا)، عوبديا (عو)، يونان (يون)، ميخا (مى)، ناحوم (نا)، حبقوق (حب)، صفنيا (صف)، حجى (حج)، زكريا (زك)، ملاخى (مل). 

ونود هنا فى لمحة سريعة ان نتناول أسفار العهد القديم ونعطيك فكرة سريعة عن أهم مكوناتها: 

1. كتب الشريعة: 
وهى الكتب التى كتبها رجل الله موسى وهى تسمى أيضا "التوراة" او " كتب موسى الخمس". 

ا. الكتاب الأول منها هو "سفر التكوين" وهو يتحدث عن الخليقة والإنسان الأول آدم وامرأته حواء ونسلهما ثم عن الفيضان ثم دعوة الله لإبراهيم. 

ب. "الخروج" وهو يحكى قصة خروج الشعب اليهودى من مصر التى كان مُستعبدا فيها من المصريين وكيف ساعدهم الله وجعل البحر ينشق ثم عالهم فى الصحراء بطريقة معجزية. 

ج. "اللاويين" واللاويين هم السبط (الجماعة) المسئول عن الكهنوت فى المذبح اليهودى، والكتاب به الكثير عن شروط الذبيحة وأوصافها والطقوس الخاصة بتقديم الذبيحة، وهنا نجد تلميحات عن ذبيحة يسوع المسيح التى تمت فى العهد الجديد مرة واحدة وعن كل البشر. 

د. "العدد" وهو يعطى تقريرا عن الأعداد من قبائل الشعب اليهودى الذين خرجوا من مصر وقبل دخولهم أرض الموعد. 

هـ. "التثنية" وهو يشمل الوصايا العشر والكثير من الوصايا التى وضعها الله للشعب اليهودى، ثم عن كلمة الوداع التى قالها موسى قبل رحيله وتكليف يشوع بقيادة الشعب اليهودى بعد موت موسى. 

والكتب الخمسة لموسى تعطى تقريرا عن معاملات الله مع البشر على مدى ما يقرب من 2500 سنة. 

2. كتب التاريخ: وهى تشمل 12 سفرا 
ا. "يشوع" هو قائد الشعب اليهودى بعد موت موسى وقد دخل أرض كنعان مع شعبه، وسفر يشوع يحكى عن هذه الأمور. 

ب. "قضاة" وهو يحكى عن الشعوب التى كانت تستوطن أرض كنعان، ويحكى أيضا عن الحروب والمنازعات بين هذه الشعوب والشعب اليهودى، وفيه نرى هزيمة الشعب عندما يبتعد عن الله، ثم نرى مدى تدخل الله لحماية شعبه عندما يعود الشعب ويتوب الى الله. 

ج. "راعوث" وهى قصة لفتاة من شعب "موآب" وهى تعتبر جدة للملك "داود" وبالتالى فالمسيح يسوع أتى من نسلها. 

هـ. "سفر صموئيل الأول والثانى" وفيهما نقرأ أحداث عن النبى "صموئيل" الذى كان معلما وسياسيا ولعب دورا هاما فى تكوين مملكة إسرائيل. 

ز. "سفر الملوك الأول والثانى وسفر أخبار الأيام الأول والثانى" وفيها نتابع تاريخ الأمة اليهودية التى انقسمت الى مملكة اسرائيل ومملكة يهوذا، كذلك نعرف الكثير عن سجل المواليد والأنساب للأمة اليهودية. 

ح. "عزرا" وهى قصة اعادة بناء مدينة اورشليم التى استخدم فيها الرب كل من عزرا الكاهن ونحميا لكى يقودا اعادة بناء المدينة بعد ان كان قد خرّبها ملك بابل. وقد أمر الله عزرا بجمع الأسفار المقدسة وعمل نسخ منها. 

ط. "أستير" وهى حكاية عن فتاه يهودية استخدمها الله ليمنع فناء اليهود فى عصرها. 



3. كتب الحكمة:  

وهى كتبة ملآنة بالحكم والأمثال ومكتوبة بطريقة شعرية جميلة.

ا. "أيوب" والكتاب يحكى قصة أيوب وصبره فى وقت التجربة وعدم تخليه عن الإيمان بالله، وكيف ان الله عوضه عن كل مافقده ومدح صبره وايمانه. 

ب. "المزامير" وهو كتاب صلوات وأغانى روحية، وقد استخدمها الشعب اليهودى فى الصلوات، ومعظمها يعود كتابته للنبى داود. 

ج. "الأمثال" وقد كتبها سليمان النبى ابن داود، وكلها نصائح وأمثال مفيدة للمؤمنين. 

د. "الجامعة" وهى ملخص تعاليم سليمان عن عدم وجود معنىللحياة بدون الله، فلا الغنى أو السلطان أو المتعة يمكن ان تحل محل الله فى قلب الإنسان. 

هـ. "نشيد الأنشاد" وهو عبارة عن أنشودة شعرية جميلة تصف الحب بين العريس والعروس وهو رمز للحب بين الله والإنسان. 

4. كتب الأنبياء الكبار:

 يختار الله بعض الأشخاص لكى يعلنوا للشعب بشارة الله وكلمته المقدسة، وهؤلاء الأشخاص هم الأنبياء، وتُسمى كتب الأنبياء الكبار بسبب طول مدة وعمق تأثير خدمتهم بين الشعب. 

ا. "اشعياء" وقد عاش فى وقت تثبتت فيه مملكة بابل، وقد تنبأ مُسبقا بوقوع اليهود فى الأسر ولكنه أعلن أنه سيأتى الخلاص. وقبل حوالى 700 سنة من ميلاد المسيح تنبأ اشعياء بميلاده من عذراء وصلبه نيابة عن البشر ثم قيامته من الأموات. 

ب. "ارميا" وقد كتب عن الأسر فى مملكة بابل وتنبأ مُسبقا عن رجوع اليهود الى وطنهم بعد 70 سنة، والذى قد تحقق بالفعل. 

ج. "حزقيال" وهو عاش فى زمن الأسر فى مملكة بابل وقد تنبأ بالعديد من الأمور التى حدثت بالفعل. 

د. "دانيال" وهو عاش أيضا فى زمن الأسر وترقى مناصب هامة فى مملكة بابل، وقد تنبأ بظهور ممالك وسقوطها، وقد تحققت هذه النبؤات. 

5. كتب الأنبياء الصغار:
 وهى أسفار قصيرة، وكاتبوها تنبأوا بكلمة الله فى عصر كان فيه الناس لايهتمون بالأمور الدينية بل ويتذمرون على الله. والكتب التسعة الأولى منها كُتبت فى وقت الأسر البابلى أما الثلاثة الأخيرة فكُتبت قبل عودة اليهود الى وطنهم مباشرة. 

ا. "هوشع" وهو كان يعظ الشعب عن محبة الله للإنسان برغم معصيته وعدم أمانته، وشبه ذلك برجل يحب إمرأته بالرغم من عدم أمانتها. 

ب. "يوئيل" وهو قد سبق وتنبأ بحلول الروح القدس على المؤمنين وهو الذى تحقق بالفعل بعد 50 يوما من صعود المسيح الى السماء. 

ج. "عاموس" وقد كان راعيا للغنم وقد أرسله الله للشعب ليبين لهم مساوئ الظلم الإجتماعى فى ذلك الوقت، وحذرهم من يوم عقاب الرب الذى سيحل عليهم بسبب خطاياهم وعدم توبتهم. 

د. "عوبديا" وقد تنبأ عن حلول يوم غضب الرب على آدوم. والكتاب هو أصغر كتب العهد القديم. 

هـ. "يونان" وهذا النبى أرسله الله الى مدينة نينوى ليبشر فيها، ولكنه لم يطع، وفى البداية حاول الهرب فى سفينة، ولما قامت ريح شديدة رماه البحارة فى البحر ولكن سمكة كبيرة ابتلعته، وفى النهاية أطاع يونان كلام الرب وذهب ويشر المدينة فتابت عن شرورها. 

و. "ميخا" وقد عاش فى زمن اشعياء وهوشع وقد تنبأ أيضا بخراب المملكة اليهودية، ولكنه تنبأ أيضا بمجئ المُخلص. 

ز. "ناحوم" وقد تنبأ بسقوط مدينة نينوى التى بعد ان تاب أهلها عن الشر ايام يونان النبى عادت مرة أخرى للشر. 

ح. "حبقوق" و "صفنيا" حذروا الشعب من الإستمرار فى الشر والبعد عن الله. 

ط. "حجى" و "زكريا" وقد استخدمهم الله فى تشجيع الشعب على اعادة بناء الهيكل عند عودتهم الى وطنهم بعد الأسر. 

ى. "ملاخى" وقد عاش قبل ميلاد المسيح بحوالى 400 سنة، بعدها أتى المسيح ليحقق كل التنبؤات التى تنبأ بها عنه أنبياءه القديسون. *


----------



## maramero (17 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: اسفار العهد القديم وتعريفها*

*مرسي علي الموضوع ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: اسفار العهد القديم وتعريفها*

موضوع جميل جدا 
شكرا ليكى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## النهيسى (19 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: اسفار العهد القديم وتعريفها*

موضوع رااائع جدا


منتهى الشكر ليكم​


----------



## Dr Fakhry (20 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: اسفار العهد القديم وتعريفها*

موضوع رائع ودراسة مستفيضة وشيقة وجميلة الرب يبارك حياتك


----------

